# Regalo is mine!



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

Picked up my pup today. We are so happy to have him home. Here’s to the next 14 years!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations, he's very cute!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations. You can put him down now, let him walk. Lol.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a cute pup!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh, that feel when you go home with a new pup...


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Congratulations!! He is so cute!


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Co cute!! Congrats


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Great Pics-Love the first one-Congrats and good Luck !


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Adorable! Love the name!


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

Handsome.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

He's so adorable! Bringing home a new pup is the best feeling.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and Regalo.He is really cute. Looking forward to your adventures and more pictures of the little guy. Enjoy.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

handsome dog.


----------

